# Bow Racks



## dominator (Jan 2, 2004)

*bow rack*

The bow racks look awesome. Nice work!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Very sharp........good job. :darkbeer:


----------



## jdiesel (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks guys.. Would any one every buy one tho??


----------



## buckyforever (Dec 18, 2007)

What would you charge for something like that? or even just the glass?


----------



## jdiesel (Mar 31, 2008)

buckyforever said:


> What would you charge for something like that? or even just the glass?



I have never thought of it really.. It would be nice to sell some get some extra cash for college. I just don't know who would be interested or really what to charge... any Ideas??


----------



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

nice work id like to have one of each!


----------



## buckyforever (Dec 18, 2007)

Doucet said:


> I have never thought of it really.. It would be nice to sell some get some extra cash for college. I just don't know who would be interested or really what to charge... any Ideas??


where do you get the glass etched or do you do it yourself? as far as price, just figure out what the materials cost and add some for labor.


----------



## jdiesel (Mar 31, 2008)

buckyforever said:


> where do you get the glass etched or do you do it yourself? as far as price, just figure out what the materials cost and add some for labor.


I do it all my self if your really interested feel free to PM me.


----------



## FLR (Nov 19, 2008)

REALLY NICE , do you sand blast the glass to etch it? Or do you buy it that way? Keep it up looks great. Fred


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

I would be interest in a Bowtech one or even the glass in a frame with Bowtech.


----------



## lax4ever (Nov 15, 2008)

I'd suspect most people would love the personalized glass the most, which is also the #1 problem. Great looking but hard to ship all over and not worry about it being destroyed by UPS who see the FRAGILE sticker as a bullseye. I'm with others though, just total it up (labor and materials), add 30% and now your in retail territory.


----------



## buckyforever (Dec 18, 2007)

lax4ever said:


> I'd suspect most people would love the personalized glass the most, which is also the #1 problem. Great looking but hard to ship all over and not worry about it being destroyed by UPS who see the FRAGILE sticker as a bullseye. I'm with others though, just total it up (labor and materials), add 30% and now your in retail territory.


That's what I would be after, I could make my own rack around the glass, or just frame the glass and hang it. But I agree it would be tough to ship.


----------



## jdiesel (Mar 31, 2008)

I sand blast them. And ya agree it would not be easy to ship them but they are sure fun to make thats for sure..


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

What about a 2 bow rack!


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice Job!


----------



## flboarhunter (Dec 25, 2008)

Looks real nice!!


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

I know i'd be interested in one. Bowtech for me though. Looks really nice. Keep us posted on a price and you're sure to pay your way through school.


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

Just throwing this out there too, you may also start doing the etching on mirrored glass. No so much for a rack but to hang in a trophy room or something. I think that would sell also. Good luck.


----------



## jdiesel (Mar 31, 2008)

it looks really good on a mirror.


----------



## jdiesel (Mar 31, 2008)

one up of sale if anyone is intrested PM me you pick whats on the glass


----------



## illinishooter (Jan 30, 2006)

Doucet said:


> one up of sale if anyone is intrested PM me you pick whats on the glass



you never gave a price. I think they loom awesome and im very interested.


----------



## stan4231 (May 20, 2008)

Those look awesome... Might have to make me one of those.


----------



## jdiesel (Mar 31, 2008)

illinishooter said:


> you never gave a price. I think they loom awesome and im very interested.


125 shipped. on mirror it will look awsome!! I just got one right now you pick the image let me know first PM gets it.


----------



## terry72 (May 19, 2008)

looks awseome


----------



## Louis19 (Dec 10, 2008)

They look great !! real nice work :thumbs_up


----------



## ArchAffliction (Jan 15, 2009)

Those are awesome


----------



## lordmanxcat (Mar 14, 2009)

Those look great. I had thought of doing something similar, but I'm not too handy in the woodworking dept. Great Job on these...


----------



## auburnman (Aug 16, 2009)

So is the plain glass or plexi-glass? Just curious. Wish I could do something like that it looks awesome. Could you give us some tips on getting the glass to look like that.


----------



## auburnman (Aug 16, 2009)

I would think that you could take two thin pieces of plexi glass and a big decal/sticker and do the same thing as what you have done.


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

You could make the racks and switch to Lexan or Plexi and it would be less likely to break during shipping.


----------



## jer7440 (Sep 27, 2005)

I think copyright may become an issue if you start selling them with Hoyt or Bowtech etc. on them. They look great though!


----------



## auburnman (Aug 16, 2009)

I am thinking i am going to build a bow rack but instead of using sand blasted glass. I am going to use plexi glass with a big decal with a mossy oak break up back ground.


----------



## OutdoorAviator (Sep 20, 2009)

Looks pretty slick. Do you generally keep your bow on the wall in the rack, or in the case? I've been curious to get/make one, but like how my Commander is kept safe in it's hard case


----------



## jdiesel (Mar 31, 2008)

auburnman said:


> So is the plain glass or plexi-glass? Just curious. Wish I could do something like that it looks awesome. Could you give us some tips on getting the glass to look like that.


its just plane old glass.... I put contact paper on the glass then cut out the image and sand blast it.... really easy they also sell some kind of paste the is suppose to frost the glass never tried it but i'm sure it works


----------



## jdiesel (Mar 31, 2008)

OutdoorAviator said:


> Looks pretty slick. Do you generally keep your bow on the wall in the rack, or in the case? I've been curious to get/make one, but like how my Commander is kept safe in it's hard case


I use my bow alot and getting it in and out of the case is a pain so I do keep it on the wall... but if its not the rack still looks great.:wink:


----------



## OutlawBiz (Oct 6, 2009)

jdiesel said:


> its just plane old glass.... I put contact paper on the glass then cut out the image and sand blast it.... really easy they also sell some kind of paste the is suppose to frost the glass never tried it but i'm sure it works


Not to hijack your thread...but, I have a sign company and we have a product called "Etch-Look" that is basically a vinyl decal (sticker) that can be cut into elaborate designs / logos etc. and then applied to glass, plexi, mirrors - anything smooth enough for a decal. When applied it looks JUST LIKE it has been sandblasted / acid-etched but it's just a decal. It can be wiped over (cleaned) and can be removed with a razorblade if you ever decide to change / remove it.

If anyone has a project that they are interested in putting this type of look on...PM me and I can hook you up. I have access to popular brand name logos, clipart 1,000's of fonts etc. to create one-of-a-kind designs for you at a reasonable price.

We have used this product on lots of applications...vehcile windows, gunn cabinet glass doors, restaurant boot dividers, home bathroom windows (privacy) etc.


----------



## ac777 (Nov 13, 2008)

OutlawBiz said:


> Not to hijack your thread...but, I have a sign company and we have a product called "Etch-Look" that is basically a vinyl decal (sticker) that can be cut into elaborate designs / logos etc. and then applied to glass, plexi, mirrors - anything smooth enough for a decal. When applied it looks JUST LIKE it has been sandblasted / acid-etched but it's just a decal. It can be wiped over (cleaned) and can be removed with a razorblade if you ever decide to change / remove it.
> 
> If anyone has a project that they are interested in putting this type of look on...PM me and I can hook you up. I have access to popular brand name logos, clipart 1,000's of fonts etc. to create one-of-a-kind designs for you at a reasonable price.
> 
> We have used this product on lots of applications...vehcile windows, gunn cabinet glass doors, restaurant boot dividers, home bathroom windows (privacy) etc.


You got a website? I may be interested in the future, Where in SD you at?


----------



## OutlawBiz (Oct 6, 2009)

ac777 said:


> You got a website? I may be interested in the future, Where in SD you at?


PM Sent with company website...wasn't sure if we are supoosed to list "links" away from AT or not!?


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

*???*

i like that rack. where did you get the decal and the glass


----------



## mathewsshooter9 (Apr 18, 2009)

awsome would buy one need to sell these u should also make a double


----------



## TCA_Bowhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

Really nice and solid craftmaship!


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

those look amazing


----------



## DesertSniper (Dec 10, 2009)

Anxious to see a price and pics for a double setup


----------



## Marine Hunter (Nov 30, 2008)

TTT

Are you still making these? Sent you a PM


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

wow...great work


----------



## Reflex Buckskin (Jul 17, 2009)

THE BULL said:


> wow...great work


This is one i built and it works great.


----------



## jdiesel (Mar 31, 2008)

ttt


----------

